# Whispersync for Voice



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, ladies and gentlemen, I have been on the phone with Kindle support for almost 20 minutes.  My issue is that the audio (Kindle Fire) and ebook (Kindle Touch) version of a Whispersync for Voice book is not syncing.  Unfortunately, I haven't yet gotten beyond getting them to understand the issue, getting put on hold, then transfered.  This doesn't bode well, and I'll post whatever (still hoping) fix they give me.  

If appropriate, maybe the fix could be added to a How-to section--I'd hate for anyone to have to go thru this again.


Ye gods......


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I find it will work, but I need to go to the Home screen and then Sync on the Fire to upload the current location whenever I finish on the Fire.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I ended up on the phone for over an hour.  The rep repeatedly tried to tell me that a) audio and Kindle books only sync on multiple Fires. (WHat?!) b)tried to convince me that the Whispersync for Voice was really just immersion reading and c)that Whispersync for Voice just doesn't work.

In the end, going to the Audible app on my cell phone somehow kickstarted the process (another sigh) and now it works as long as I 
Exit the Audiobook, but I don't have to exit the app

I need to test going from the ebook to the audiobook, but since its working one way, I'm satisfied for now.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I have had a lot of trouble with WhisperSync and spent countless hours on the phone with Amazon and Audible regarding more than one book.  At this point I have pretty much given up-if it works, great; if not then I just manually find my place.

I know it is not my devices, bc it responds in the same way at the same time on all of them (Fire, ipod, Kindle keyboard and K4.)  Sometimes it works, other times it does not, or only works one way, usually audible to book.  The odd thing is, sometimes it will work on a particular book, then later, same book, same devices, it will not work.  When it doesn't work, it won't even work when book and audible are both on the same Fire.  I tested one book, and it worked during parts of the book, then in other parts it would not work-same parts every time.

Sometimes it snycs from, let's say Chap 6 in Audible to Chap 6 in the book, BUT the chapters don't line up; Audible usually makes their "chapters" longer (an irritant.)  A contact person at Audible acted surprised and said the chapters should and usually do (!) match up and speculated that was the problem.  

Great idea, but I have wasted too much time being frustrated with the inconsistency.  I think Amazon and Audible recognize problems, but don't acknowledge them-they always act surprised, make me do the same resets, tests over and over, and ultimately offer a refund and/or say they need to investigate further and will get back to me-they don't.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I have no problems synching between my Android phone (Audible), Kindle Fire (Audible & reading actual book), Kindle Keyboard (Audible), and Paperwhite (reading, obviously)the book I'm currently reading (A Storm of Swords), but when I try to add the iTouch (Audible) into the mix, it screws up the position every time and I have to go to the Manage Your Kindle page every time and reset the furthest page read. 

Normally I just use the PW and KK for titles, but these books are so darn long I've tried more devices than usual!


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

readingril said:


> when I try to add the iTouch (Audible) into the mix, it screws up the position every time


Maybe it is my ipod touch that is the problem. My daughter also has problems: she listens on an iphone. If the Touch is the cause then I am stuck bc it is the most convient device I have for listening to audio-as much as I love my Fire, I am not going to walk around with it in my pocket so I can listen to books!


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Pickett said:


> I am not going to walk around with it in my pocket so I can listen to books!


Same here. I'd prefer not to run my phone battery down, and use the iTouch in my pocket. Audio books (almost) make me want to clean! I don't mind doing things around the house when I can listen to something interesting.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, I have some sync issues with Audible on iPod Touch. It often tries to jump back to an earlier reading position, when I have in fact read further with the Audible app (and manually synced after getting a wireless connection). I just ignore the suggestion and continue from the current reading position.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I found that my first book would work & then stop working. My 2nd book so far is working. Working, that is on my Fires for the most part. Last night, the book would not stay open on my 7". It kept going back to the book's cover. I finally got it to work again. Amazon definitely needs to work on this.


----------



## jasonfournier (Oct 1, 2012)

I am also reading a Storm of Swords. It syncs between my KK (audio), Paperwhite (ebook), iPad (audio), and Blackberry (ebook), except for one case. The KK won't sync to furthest page read when it is on 3G, but will on WiFi. Even stranger, it will still send out its position over 3G, so all my other devices will sync to the audio position from it, just not vice versa.

When it works, it is a beautiful thing. I like to read on the blackberry during lunch at work, listen in the car, and read at home on the Paperwhite.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

You are right, when it works its a beautiful thing. When it doesn't I'm just powering right through it these days. And speaking of audiobooks, am I the only one loving some of the discounts for purchasing the kindle and audio versions?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> am I the only one loving some of the discounts for purchasing the kindle and audio


Me and my wallet certainly love them! I found another Whispersync enthusiast at work yesterday.


----------

